# Best Sulfate/Silicone Free Products for Wavys?



## puppyluv (Jan 9, 2013)

I gave up sulfates and silicone hair products a few months ago. My wavy hair has been loving it, but I want to experiment with some new products to see if I can make my hair even better.

I went through a whole bottle of Devacurl No-Poo and a bottle of One Condition, which worked great but I don't know if I really I want to have to spend that much $$ all the time. Right now I am using the Trader Joe's Tea Tree Shampoo and Conditioner. The shampoo works perfectly fine when I need to use it, and I love the smell. I just wish the conditioner worked better for me. It just doesn't condition enough for me at all. I really need to find a better conditioner ASAP!! I have been cheating lately and using samples of conditioners with silicones that I've gotten from Birchbox instead just because that conditioner works so bad for me. 

For styling, I have Aussie's instant freeze which works good to keep my wave pattern defined while my hair is drying, but it does leave some spots crunchy. I also have the Devacurl styling creme, which I hated at first. Now I've found I just can't use this product on it's own. I usually spread just like half a pump of it through my sopping wet hair, and then use the gel on top of it to get the style I like. I think this works pretty good because without the styling creme, my hair tends to get a little knotty.

Are there any other girls out there with wavy hair who are also sulfate/silicone free? What products do you use? Drugstore or high-end, I'm interested in hearing about it all!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmm...I was going to suggest DevaCurl. I use the Low Poo though.

My mom buys Rusk for my younger siblings, and I occasionally use it if I'm at home and didn't bring my huge bottle of Low Poo. It's nice, smells really good, and works well. It's also WAY cheaper than the DevaCurl products. My mom usually gets it from TJ Maxx for about $10 a bottle.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 10, 2013)

I will look for Rusk next time I'm at TJ Maxx. Thanks!


----------



## captainamanda (Jan 10, 2013)

Have you heard of the Curly Girl Method? You can google it and there are forums dedicated to finding products for people with wavy/curly hair that are sulfate and silicone-free. I'm not sure if it's silicone free but Ouidad makes sulfate free products.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *captainamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you heard of the Curly Girl Method? You can google it and there are forums dedicated to finding products for people with wavy/curly hair that are sulfate and silicone-free. I'm not sure if it's silicone free but Ouidad makes sulfate free products.


 Just FYI -- the No Poo and Low Poo are part of the Curly Girl method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had good results with L'Oreal EverPure. I'm not 100% sure it is cone free, but I know it is sulfate free.


----------

